# Cholesterol Wars! The Battle at Natures Paradise!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Cholesterol Wars! The Battle of Natures Paradise!

Slowly, the glob of butter fell from the spoon and hit the pan with a sizzle! That was joined by several others until the bottom of the pan was covered by an inch of the cholesterol laden butter. Freshly caught shrimp from the waters outside the kitchen window were dumped into the pan till it overflowed with the tasty crustaceans. Freshly chopped cloves of garlic soon followed, causing some of the butter to splash on to the cooktop! Parsley and various other spices were added till the cook was satisfied the mixture was correct!
It was a short stay in the frying pan, any longer and the shrimp would be over cooked. Various salads and toasted bread already aligned the serving tables awaiting the shrimp. It seemed everything was covered in butter, or a salad dressing whose cholesterol content was high! That only meant one thing! It was going to be tasty and "heart stoppingingly" good!































Months ago at my mother's funeral, I had suggested we all get together for a few days in the spring. When I got home, I looked at an array of rental properties that might match the bill. We wanted a place that was near the Hood Canal and the Olympic Mountains. It needed a variety of activities nearby to match the variety of outdoor tastes of the family. A home called "Natures Paradise" seemed to match our criteria. 
We ate for the most part from nature's bounty. Fish we caught from the sea, and elk meat for tacos that we had harvested in Utah. Deer sausage platters from deer taken in Washington, but our clam intake was shortened by the state with an emergency closure due to bio toxins in the water. Still though, we did harvest some clams, from the beach in front of the home. That same beach was walked along each day exploring what might have been left by the receding tide. 











My best friend and I cooking elk tacos!











My beautiful wife making sure everyone is fed!









































My middle daughter was in charge of deserts, and none were disipointed with her gloriuos creations!










Bald and Golden eagles also carried on a search for something to eat. Seals could be seen eating their meal as the tide would move in. An otter family could be seen traversing the water and likely looking for food, although otters always look like they are playing. Natures show was on display and it was a joy sitting on the deck watching. 
We watched this show each morning with plates full of bacon and eggs with melted cheese and bacon fat cooked potatoes. Pancakes and French toast found their way into the menu. The strange sound of cholesterol hardening could be heard from our veins! That and the talk of what we were going to do that day.











Some of the crazier members of the family actually wanted to go hiking in the mountains and so we all visited the Olympic National Park. If "Bigfoot" is a reality, he lives here. Vast valleys stretch towards tall peaks, where I am sure there are spots where a human has yet to set foot. We saw Billy Goats that acted a little gruff with the intrusion of their lofty heights. Deer grazing in meadows along with marmots, were seen. Ocean liners traversing the waters of "The Straights of San Juan De Fuca" could be seen far below! 











Myself and four children.











My daughter and son inlaw and my three grandchildren!










Our hiking group for the day!

A few of us piled in the truck one day and took my boat to Neah Bay to gather some fish for the family. My oldest daughter wanted to go in the hopes of seeing some whales. But that area had yet to deliver any up so she stayed home. Please don't tell her about the pod of Killer Whales that surfaced in front of the boat! She will be so angry! We caught a lot of fish and only kept enough for dinner that night! 





















Our last night at Natures Paradise, we cooked the shrimp mentioned at the beginning of this story. 











Some members of the family were only able to gather for that last meal. Lives are busy, and it is hard to find time to spend with each other. But for a short time in a beautiful setting we talked, and laughed and cried a bit. And we ate! And for this one evening we lost the cholesterol war. In such a short time most had to leave to go back to their busy lives. For those staying we had but one more night in Natures Paradise. One more chance to watch the humming birds feed as the sun came up over the waters of Dabob Bay! 











One more chance to hear the geese calling as they skimmed along the water to their destination, and perhaps Bigfoot watched from the forest as we drove away early the next morning, happy to have had the experience, but saddened to have to leave.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow !! Great post and pictures.Food looks heart stopping good:hungry:


----------

